# Bleeding toenail



## DM1975 (May 26, 2008)

Hello everyone. My first post on here. I have a Cockatile that I raised from a baby that is about five years old. This morning I noticed the tip of one toenail was broke off and he was bleeding pretty bad. It has since stopped bleeding but I have no styptic powder to use. What should I do in the meantime untill I can get some? He seems ok now, he is whisling and talking and playing with his toys but I want to be ready if it starts again. Thanks.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

If it keeps bleeding I know flour works too. But other than that, I'll let more experienced ppl tell you more.


----------



## DM1975 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you for the quick response


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi welcome to the forum Kai is right I would put flour on it if it starts again.


----------



## DM1975 (May 26, 2008)

I tried flower but he wont let me get near it very well. Seems like he attempts to climb on the cage bars and it will start again so I have him on my shoulder now. It has stopped now, but he is putting all of his weight on the opposite foot. I will just keep him on my shoulder for now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would try toweling him gently and putting it on if it bleeds again, mine wouldn't let me get that close either without putting up a fuss


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

If it starts to bleed again, towel him and apply it! But I hope it doesn't!  Good Luck!


----------



## DM1975 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you all.


----------

